# two french travellers find colocation in Sydney for january



## myster green (Oct 10, 2013)

We stay in Sydney a 15th of january, we are 26 and 23, and we want a shareaccommodation for 3 or 4 mounths.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

What is a collocation I don't understand what u are asking?


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's a French term that unfortunately has no meaning in English!

Shared accommodation is what they mean.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Ahh thank u


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking on Gumtree (dot com dot au) would be your best bet - there are lots of ads under 'short stay'.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Also instead of 'coloc' you should look for 'flatmates', ' flat share' or subletting (sous-location).


----------

